

The Startup Failure Boom, And What To Do When It Happens To You - ericcj
http://www.fastcompany.com/1841038/the-startup-failure-boom-and-what-to-do-when-it-happens-to-you

======
ericcj
Great reflective post on diving into a startup from another world (in this
case finance)

